# Lathe at B&Q!



## gasmansteve (30 Nov 2007)

Hi Folks
Just been to my local B&Q and thought this might be of interest.







For the princely sum of £149 I didn`t think it a bad buy for a starter.






Sorry if this states the ruddy obvious but is a `copy` lathe used for replicating work?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jpt (30 Nov 2007)

HI Steve

Yes it is, saw this one last weekend but didnt have my camera with me good value for the money.

It will work as a standard lathe as well but once you have turned on item such as a bannister. You put the copier on and wind it along and get identicle spindles.

I wonder if they sell the copy attachment seperate.

john


----------



## Paul.J (30 Nov 2007)

*JPT wrote*
I wonder if they sell the copy attachment seperate. 
If it was sold seperate John,would it fit other lathes,do you know. :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## jpt (30 Nov 2007)

From what I can remember the lathe is the standard Axminster 900 clone. The attachment seemed to just sit on the bed and bolt through the centre of the bed.

I will have to have a closer look next time I go to B&Q. If it does and you want a copy attachment it would be cheaper than any others Ive seen.

john


----------



## gasmansteve (30 Nov 2007)

Yes sorry about the naff quality of the shot its only taken with my mobi and you do feel a pillock taking a picture of a lathe :wink: 
The spindle thread looks like it might be the same as my supernova2 chuck 3/4" 16tpi if memory serves.
The copy attachment looks quite sturdy as does the lathe itself. It resembles my own Draper lathe otherwise I would have got one,they had about 5 or 6 in stock and weren`t getting any more in apparantly. 
Just the job to learn on!
Steve


----------



## tagnut69 (1 Dec 2007)

When I worked for them the copier part was not avaliable separtly. Also the build quality is very poor, granted it is a copy of many others out there but one of the worst I have seen. I have put a few together for demos and a large hammer comes in very handy as well as a decent set of spanners/allen keys, as not surprisingly the supplied ones are made of some sort of cheese


----------



## gasmansteve (1 Dec 2007)

`one of the worst I have seen`
For £149???? I don`t think you can expect Hegner quality for that price hence my `starter` quote :? 
Steve


----------



## wizer (2 Dec 2007)

Bad is bad, regardless of price Steve


----------



## gasmansteve (2 Dec 2007)

I see what you mean. I was comparing it to when I bought my little Draper second hand for about £75 if memory serves. I would probably have gone for the B&Q one at the time. Useable second hand lathes seem to be a bit thin on the ground or they were when I was after one.
Steve


----------

